# Buddy Bunny



## laurabeth (Aug 28, 2009)

bored and I think it's hilarious when buddy goes up and down the stairs.


Working from home today and buddy has found his new fav spot. he's been here all morning:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 28, 2009)

That video is so cute of Buddy coming up the stairs. Looking forward to more photo's and reading the tales of Buddy.


----------



## brokenyears (Aug 28, 2009)

I watched the video like four times!  He is a mover


----------



## laurabeth (Aug 28, 2009)

brokenyears wrote:


> I watched the video like four times!  He is a mover



haha yeah, especially if she thinks i gots a treat for her! hahaha


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 28, 2009)

That is hilarious! What a cute bunny! Can't wait to see more about him.


----------



## laurabeth (Aug 28, 2009)

tonyshuman wrote:


> That is hilarious! What a cute bunny! Can't wait to see more about him.



haha THanks! I laugh every-time. He loves running up and down those stairs<3


----------



## laurabeth (Sep 2, 2009)

Buddy has a new favorite spot. He was waiting here yesterday watching us leave for work. Just as long as he doesn't chew the couch, which so far she hasn't I'm fine with the situation. 

This isn't the best picture, red eye and her ears look weird but, eh she's not going to win the beauty contest but I doo thing she's cute


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 3, 2009)

She's is cute. You just never know she might win that beauty contest.


----------



## laurabeth (Sep 3, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> She's is cute. You just never know she might win that beauty contest.



haha... maybe... not holding my breath though haha most of her pictures she's just cute and scruffy looking haha:inlove:

SOoOOOOOOOOOOOO
THIS morning... well let me start with a little back up.
Buddy has an obsession with being in our room while we sleep, most of the night she naps right next to, or under the bed 
(not stepping on her if you have to get up in the middle of the night can be challenging in the dark) 
anyway...
So every morning our alarm goes off at 6am and we reset if for 7am.
The alarm must wake her up too because that's when she starts running around and playing, we don't mind though because we are just waking up not really sleeping.

This morning she kept trying to get up on the bed! 
she didn't succeed, 
but she would Jump and fall 
Jump and fall 
Jump and fall 
over and over and over.
We have a really high up bed, and I hope she doesn't make it. I don't really want her on my bed.
 
We use to let her up 
(there use to be a chair next to the bed) 
but she would run around and play when we would try to sleep, 
and then once she pooped on the bed 
(and she's very good about using the litter pan so that was surprising) 
SO 
since then we don't let her up there because that was nasty.

anyway
i thought it was funny
Jump fall
jump fall
jump fall
She really thought she was going to make it inkbouce:


----------



## laurabeth (Sep 3, 2009)

I was just looking at some pictures and I saw pictures I took of buddy in the day and days after I just got him... He's gotten SOOOOO BIG! he was so small in these!!! And her ears were sooo small!






pretty much the same size as his water dish was!!!





SO SMALL could pretty much fit in my hand!





used to fit in my hands!!!!! and look at how straight and small her ears were! hahah awe


----------



## brokenyears (Sep 3, 2009)

He has grown alot!


----------



## laurabeth (Sep 3, 2009)

*brokenyears wrote: *


> He has grown alot!



I know it's crazy! he like keeps getting bigger every day!!!! he's probably bigger than when you last saw him too!


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 3, 2009)

OK, I have to ask, is Buddy a boy or girl? I don't want to get the gender wrong, but I can't tell from your posts.


----------



## laurabeth (Sep 3, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> OK, I have to ask, is Buddy a boy or girl? I don't want to get the gender wrong, but I can't tell from your posts.



haha I have nooooooooooooo idea... I got her when buddy when he/she was 2 months old ... she's maybe 3 1/2 4 months now. I'm going to make a vet appointment for the next few weeks i think girl? only becuase i don't see anything :? but maybe he/she is just too young...


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 3, 2009)

Ah, that makes sense. You'll find out eventually.


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 3, 2009)

Cute Video! 

My male, Rascal had his ba--- before he was 4 months or around then. He was just neutered at 4 1/2 months. So if you don't see anything by now, your probably right, it's a girl. 



She is beautiful!! :biggrin2:


----------



## laurabeth (Sep 3, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> Cute Video!
> 
> My male, Rascal had his ba--- before he was 4 months or around then. He was just neutered at 4 1/2 months. So if you don't see anything by now, your probably right, it's a girl.
> 
> ...



thanks so much!
yeah... i see nothing... i'm thinking girl too... unless he's just a late bloomer:biggrin2:


----------



## laurabeth (Sep 8, 2009)

Binkies binkies inkies binkies


----------



## brokenyears (Sep 11, 2009)

hahahah "leave me alone ma no more pictures today!"


----------



## laurabeth (Sep 11, 2009)

*brokenyears wrote: *


> hahahah "leave me alone ma no more pictures today!"



he seriously is thinking that haha!


----------



## brokenyears (Sep 12, 2009)

you need to put up that new video of her being all hyper it's too cute!


----------



## laurabeth (Sep 12, 2009)

oh I did! but i just did it as a post<3


----------



## laurabeth (Sep 12, 2009)

So. Today we started letting buddy go down stairs. It's carpeted so she can really get some air. AND SHE DID it was so funny I wish i had my camera ready. 
Just like someone jumping up into the air clicking their heals
And she kept doing it.
Eventually i'm going to try for a picture/video becuase it was so hilarious!


----------

